# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Ιωάννης Θηρεσία [Ioannis Thiresia]

## Thanasis89

Ο Ιωάννης Θηρεσία αναχωρόντας από το Πέραμα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Λοιπόν εγώ λέω να συνεχίσω αυτό που προτείνεις, με την προϋπόθεση να μας χαρίσεις κι εσύ φωτογραφίες !  :Wink: 

Ιωάννης Θηρεσία, σε μια από τις επισκέψεις μου δια θαλάσσης !

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41166


[IMG]file:///C:/Users/%CE%98%CE%AC%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%82/Desktop/DSC01707.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## Leo

Μια ακόμη μεγάλη αμφίπλωρη στη γραμμή Πέραμα Παλούκια, *Ιωάννης-Θηρεσία*.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν και πολύ καθυστερημένα  :Surprised: ops :Sad: απο τις 30/08), γιατί έλλειπα Στύρα - Πόρο σήμερα διάβασα ότι η Φανούλα είχε γενέθλια. Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να τα εκατοστήσεις, καλές θάλασσες και όλα να σου έρχονται όπως τα θές. Χαρισμένη σε σένα μόνο :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105265

----------


## φανούλα

> Αν και πολύ καθυστερημένα (απο τις 30/0, γιατί έλλειπα Στύρα - Πόρο σήμερα διάβασα ότι η Φανούλα είχε γενέθλια. Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να τα εκατοστήσεις, καλές θάλασσες και όλα να σου έρχονται όπως τα θές. Χαρισμένη σε σένα μόνο 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105265


Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Παντελή μου!!! Nα 'σαι καλά και μη σε νοιάζει για την καθυστέρηση γιατί λόγω επιστροφής στην Αθήνα, έχουν πάει οι δουλειές πίσω και τρέχωωωωωωω, η σύνδεση φτιάχνεται τη Δευτέρα και έτσι υπάρχουν μνμτ που μπορεί να μην τα έχω δει, ή δεν έχω το χρόνο να απαντήσω κι έτσι...... Ελπίζω να διαβάσουν αυτό το θέμα και οι υπόλοιποι που μου έχουν ευχηθεί και δεν κατάφερα να τους απαντήσω(vinman μου τα είδα τα διαμαντάκια που μου αφιέρωσες και τρελάθηκα!!!), σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους και τα λέμε τη Δευτέρα γιατί φεύγω για Ρόδο!!! Φιλιάααααααααααα :Very Happy:  :Cool:  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ιωάννης Θηρεσία....27/06/2004 ώρα 11.30. 
Ο Σαλαμίνιος, τότε Αρχηγός του Λιμενικού Σώματος κ. Χρήστος Δελημιχάλης σπάει την σαμπάνια στο νεότευκτο σκάφος και η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για το πρώτο του μπανάκι αρχίζει. 
Κάτω απο τη γέφυρα δεξιά εγώ με τον γιό μου και την ανηψιά μου. Εγώ φωτογράφιζα απο πάνω (θα τις δούμε άλλη φορά), ενώ τις φωτο απ' έξω τραβούσαν τα αδέλφια μου. Το κείμενο αυτό όπως το έστειλα και δημοσιεύτηκε στην τοπική εφημερίδα "Σαλαμινιακή Πρωτοπορία". 
*Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ – ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ» 20/11/2004* 

Η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε στις 15/9/2003 στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος και η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 11:30 στις 27/6/2004 απ` όπου και η φωτογραφία. Τη σαμπάνια την ημέρα της καθελκύσεως έσπασε ο Αρχηγός του Λιμενικού Σώματος κ. Δελημιχάλης Χρήστος, ενώ είχε μαζευτεί πολύς κόσμος για να θαυμάσει το υπέροχο αυτό σκάφος που βλέπετε. 
Όποιος δεν έχει δει από κοντά την καθέλκυση ενός μεγάλου σκάφους πραγματικά χάνει. Είτε είναι έξω, είτε είναι επάνω στο σκάφος, η εμπειρία είναι μεγάλη. Εγώ έχω παρακολουθήσει πολλές καθελκύσεις και απ` έξω και από επάνω. Αυτή τη φορά είχα μαζί μου τον γιο μου Τάσο και την ανηψιά μου Γιώτα (11 και 14 ετών αντίστοιχα) και η εμπειρία αυτή θα τους μείνει αξέχαστη. Είναι αξιοθαύμαστο το πώς τόσοι τόνοι ατσάλι γλιστρούν τόσο απαλά μέσα στο νερό. Το σκάφος τοποθετημένο επάνω στο «βάζο» δηλαδή τις ξύλινες ράγες, γλιστρά απαλά πάνω στις τακαρίες, οι οποίες λόγω μεγάλης τριβής βγάζουν πολύ καπνό, ενώ πολλές φορές πιάνουν και φωτιά. 
Μόλις έπεσε στο νερό, το παρέλαβαν δύο ρυμουλκά και το οδήγησαν στα Παλούκια. Την ώρα που ρυμουλκούμενο πέρναγε τη δίαυλο, με όσα ferry boats συναντήθηκε, το καλωσόριζαν κορνάροντας και όλοι εύχονταν καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο. 
Σε αυτό το σκάφος (όπως και στα υπόλοιπα αμφίπλωρα) έχει δοθεί μεγάλη προσοχή στην ασφάλεια και την άνεση του επιβατικού κοινού. Για να καταλάβουμε το πόσο προσέχουν σήμερα την ασφάλεια στα αμφίπλωρα σκάφη που κατασκευάζονται, θα σας αναφέρω για το CRASH STOP. 
Το «Ιωάννης – Θηρεσία» με πλήρη ισχύ μηχανών και πλήρες φορτίο μπορεί να σταματήσει σε 80 μέτρα, δηλαδή σχεδόν όσο είναι το μήκος του. Ενώ τα συμβατικά ferry boats (παρ` ότι είναι μικρότερα και παίρνουν πολύ λιγότερα αυτοκίνητα) σταματούν στο διπλάσιο, του μήκους τους. 
Το «Ιωάννης – Θηρεσία» με 20 μέτρα πλάτος, είναι το μεγαλύτερο σε φάρδος ferry boat που κάνει το δρομολόγιο Παλούκια – Πέραμα. Το μήκος του είναι 83 μέτρα και το βύθισμα του 1,70 μέτρα . Είναι κατασκευασμένο με διπύθμενα και ο συντελεστής στεγανής υποδιαίρεσης είναι 1,0. Η χωρητικότητα του κυρίως γκαράζ είναι 137 Ι.Χ αυτοκίνητα, ενώ το υπόγειο γκαράζ το οποίο είναι έτοιμο αλλά δεν έχουν ανοιχθεί οι ράμπες καθόδου, θα παίρνει επιπλέον 40 Ι.Χ περίπου. Επίσης μπορεί να μεταφέρει 500 επιβάτες.
Το «Ιωάννης – Θηρεσία» με Ν.Π 11186, το οποίο ανήκει στην Ν.Ε «Αγία Ειρήνη Χρυσοβαλάντου», φοράει 4 μηχανές QUASCOR Ισπανικής προελεύσεως 480 ίππων εκάστη και το σύστημα πρόωσης είναι 4 ελικοπηδάλια τύπου H.R.P. Στα δοκιμαστικά έπιασε 15 μίλια ταχύτητα. 
Το πλήρωμα του «Ιωάννης – Θηρεσία» αποτελείται από τους κάτωθι: 
Γκίκα Δημήτριο (Πλοίαρχο), Φιλιάγκο Δημήτριο (Α΄ Μηχανικό), Λαζάρου Ιωάννη (Ναύτη), Πούτο Ιωάννη (Ναύτη), Κατσαρό Νικόλαο (Βοηθό Μηχανής) και Μπούτση Ιωάννη (Ναυτόπαις). 
Εύχομαι σε όλους καλά ταξίδια. Στη φωτογραφία , βλέπεται το πλοίο στα Παλούκια έτοιμο να φορτώσει.
Εν τω μεταξύ προχωράει η αποπεράτωση του «Μαχητή» ενώ ξεκίνησαν να κατασκευάζονται το «Αθηνά» και το «Ματούλα» στη Σαλαμίνα και το «Γλυκοφιλούσα» στου κ. Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα. Όπως βλέπουμε, ο στόλος της Σαλαμίνας μέχρι το τέλος του 2005 θα αριθμεί 21 αμφίπλωρα (μαζί με τα 5 που ήλθαν από το Ρίο). Ένας στόλος όλος νέας τεχνολογίας, με αξιόλογα σκάφη τα οποία κατασκευάστηκαν προς όφελος και χάριν της .γρηγορότερης εξυπηρέτησης των κατοίκων και των επισκεπτών της Σαλαμίνας.
Ο Πρόεδρος του συνεταιρισμού κ. Μαγιάτης καθιέρωσε ένα πολύ ωραίο σύστημα. Καθιέρωσε δύο ημερήσιες βάρδιες των οκτώ ωρών μόνο από αμφίπλωρα και η βραδινή βάρδια από συμβατικά. 
Τα ασθενοφόρα, τα απορριμματοφόρα και τα βυτία καυσίμων μεταφέρονται από συμβατικά, τα οποία είναι δύο σε κάθε βάρδια. Έτσι λοιπόν ουρές, οσμές και κίνδυνοι είναι πλέον παρελθόν. 
Θα ήταν παράλειψη μας να μην αναφέρουμε την καθαριότητα και καλή συντήρηση των συμβατικών ferry boats στη γραμμή μας, σε αντίθεση με τη βρωμιά και την ελλιπή συντήρηση αντιστοίχων ferry boats σε άλλες γραμμές. 
Συγχαίρουμε λοιπόν τα πληρώματα και ευχαριστούμε όλους τους παράγοντες που συνέβαλαν σε αυτό. 
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Leo, φανούλα, BEN BRUCE, CORFU, sylver23 και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ 19.jpg

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ 21.jpg

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ 25.jpg

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ 28.jpg

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ 30.jpg
Sorry για την ποιότητα είναι απο φίλμ, ξανατραβηγμένες με φηφιακή :Sad: .

----------


## NikosP

Ioannis Thiresia.JPG
Ιωάννης Θηρεσία.
Για τους Pantelis2009 & nikos1945

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε NikosP (ελπίζω να σας άρεσε) και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όλη την παρέα του Σαββάτου :Wink: . 
Του nikos1945 θα τα του μεταβιβάσω εγώ γιατί εκείνος ασχολείται με άλλα θέματα. :Very Happy:  
ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ......... 27-09-2010 :Cool: .


ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ 58 27-09-2.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το Ιωαννης Θηρεσια στο Περαμα στις 25/10/2012 !!
ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ 25-10-2012 (2).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε IONIAN STAR για τις ωραίες σου φωτο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Το όνομα στα αγγλικά πρέπει να διορθωθεί  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0057.jpg
_15 Μαίου 2014_

----------


## leo85

Ιωάννης Θηρεσία φωτογραφημένο από το καματερό.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ 1-1-2013.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ σήμερα το πρωί σε ένα πέρασμα του για Σαλαμίνα. 

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ 99 12-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιωάννης Θηρεσία σήμερα το πρωί πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 11.50 π.μ την ώρα που έχει κάτσει το βάζο και έχει ξεκινήσει η ανέλκυση του. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο. 

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ-102-02-06-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα αφού τελείωσε τη συντήρηση του θα πέσει στη θάλασσα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σήμερα αφού τελείωσε τη συντήρηση του θα πέσει στη θάλασσα.


Σωστά. Έπεσε το πλοίο από του Παναγιωτάκη σήμερα το πρωί, και απευθείας πήγε και έδεσε στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ιωάννης Θηρεσία σήμερα το πρωί έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και ήρθε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για να κάνει την συντήρηση του (διετία).

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ-105-30-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιωάννης Θηρεσία μόλις καθελκύστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και έβαλε πλώρη για Παλούκια. Στη θέση του σήμερα η αύριο θα βγει το Σπυρίδων Σ. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ-107-05-06-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιωάννης Θηρεσία έφυγε από τα Παλούκια που ήταν δεμένο και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα για την ακινησία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## andria salamis

Να δούμε και μια φώτο,απο την κίνηση αυτή,που ανέφερε ο Παντελής.
P1260884.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άλλη μία φωτό του αμφίπλωρου από το ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα Σαλαμίνας, πλαγιοδετημένο στο Offshore Supply Ship _TOISA INDEPENDENT_ (IMO 9255957).

IMG_0162.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 02/02/2019_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιωάννης Θηρεσία έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή και πήγε στα Παλούκια για να αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

